# Any experience with ZOO MED HO LED?



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking to upgrade my lighting and save some money on hydro.

These fixtures seem great, and the fact you can replace the circuit if any bulbs burn out for $20 makes these appealing to me.

Has anyone used these or can someone give me a reason NOT to buy one? I'll post a link from angelfins of the exact light i'm referring to.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1586


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I went ahead and bought one,

I can say i'm not impressed with the light it gives off. I'd almost need 2 fixtures to cover and 18 inch deep tank. 0 spread on the light beam. Basically all little spotlights.

using the 4 footer on a 5 foot tank leaves VERY noticable dark spots lots of them.

I have This on a 120 xh marineland tank. There is about 2/3 of the tank lit up the rest is dark.

Bottom Line,

Try Something Else. Will post pics soon.

My 4 foot single bulb fluorescent fixture provides better lighting. Yeah I said that.

Avoid the lights if possible. Not worth the money

Forgot to add, the extendable legs are so flimsy the light sits on the glass of my tank if i have the legs extended because they bend so bad.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Pic of light on tank in the Best lighting position i could manage 

Second pic is with 4 foot fluorescent


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Pic of 4 foot fluorescent


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, that really does seem to be a crappy LED fixture. Thanks for the review...now we know to avoid it.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

That sucks.. Not enough spread.. For the price it's still bad.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

big difference, not a good light for that tank or possibly any tank


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I feel like i should do a proper review, maybe when i get a chance i'll go over the entire unit with pros and cons/pics. But even at 130 bucks plus tax, it's not a great light.

How about Finnex? 
I'd be willing to spend a bit more to get 2 30 inch fixtures to light this puppy up proper but don't want disappointment round 2


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I now own 4 of the Zoomed fixtures and I actually like them. The light is enough to show off the fish and makes it look a little more real in my opinion. I would not recommend them for a deep planted tank but they do the job. One is in use on the refugium on the reef tank and it grows algae and polyps with no problems. Plus with the changeable LED pucks the lights will last an indefinite time.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> I now own 4 of the Zoomed fixtures and I actually like them. The light is enough to show off the fish and makes it look a little more real in my opinion. I would not recommend them for a deep planted tank but they do the job. One is in use on the refugium on the reef tank and it grows algae and polyps with no problems. Plus with the changeable LED pucks the lights will last an indefinite time.


Can't argue with any of that. My issue is with the lack of spread on the light. and the fact there is only 1 power cord for using a timer.

There are pros
Price
Changeable LED
Easily Available

Cons.

Cheap Legs
1 power cord
Poor beam spread


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the headsup on these


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

The Finnex is a good light fixture. I have a 30 inch FugeRay over my 20 gallon long and it provides plently of light and my plants are growing well under it. 

I just took the fixture off of my 20 gallon long and put it over my 80 gallon to see just how well it would light it. This tank is 24 inches deep and 44 inches long. The finnex lights up the tank pretty well with no dark areas. It provides vbery close to the same amount of light as the 36" Marineland Double bright LED fixture that I have on there. I took 2 photos to show you how they compare.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't seem to post photos, so if you want to see how my tank looks like with the different LED light fixtures just go to my profile album....under LED lighting.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok, so another thing i'm not happy with is algae growth. I only leave the tank lights on for 6 hours a day and my big holey rock in the center is turning green.. quick....... Can't be nute's in the tank, i've only had it running about a week and a half. done 2 water changes too so i can't believe it.


----------

